# Snow Wolf 50W



## Keyaam (7/7/15)

Hi All

Are any vendors bringing this in. I want it purely for its looks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo (7/7/15)

wow that looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (8/7/15)

Good looking indeed, what's it called?

EDIT: Snow wolf 50W I guess ..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 3FVape (8/7/15)

Looks awesome. I want it, too!

Searched online. Pre-order now from $99-$109.99,


----------



## Keyaam (8/7/15)

JakesSA said:


> Good looking indeed, what's it called?
> 
> EDIT: Snow wolf 50W I guess ..


You so clever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/7/15)

Different, I like the looks of this one





Specs:

Uses a GX50 chip
Single 18650 battery
Output Power 7.0 Watts- 50 Watts
Output Voltage 1.0 Volts- 9.0 Volts
Output Current, Continuous 18 Amps
Output Current, Instantaneous Peak 25 Amps
Atomizer Resistance, Temperature Sensing Wire 0.1 Ohm- 2.0 Ohm
Atomizer Resistance, Standard Wire 0.15 Ohm- 2.0 Ohm
Temperature Limit 200°F- 600°F
Input Voltage 3.2 Volts- 4.3 Volts
Input Current 1.0 Amps- 30 Amps
Screen On Current 25mA
Power Down Current 350uA
Auto Shut Off 10 Seconds
Efficiency 94%
Spring loaded 510
Self adjusting spring loaded battery contact
Magnetic hinged door
Extremely lightweight
Real Rosewood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (8/7/15)

review here


----------



## Humbolt (8/7/15)

Wow. That is simply stunning.


----------



## Keyaam (8/7/15)

Gina said:


> Looks awesome. I want it, too!
> 
> Searched online. Pre-order now from $99-$109.99,


where?


----------



## 3FVape (8/7/15)

Keyaam said:


> where?



http://www.vaperoyalty.com/snowwolf-50w-box-mod-stainless/

and http://www.vaporrange.com/SnowWolf-50W-Variable-Box-Mod-Temperature-Control-p/snowwolf-50w.htm


I think it is because of the color of wood, they all have a unique color.


----------

